# Elipsenförmigen Ausschnitt, aber wie?



## herbertthaler (25. September 2004)

Hallo

Es mag für Profis banal klingen aber für mich ist es ein großes Problem. Bin nicht mit diesem Programm vertraut und bitte um Rat.
Ich möchte einen Teil eines Fotos ausschneiden und diesen Ausschnitt als neues Bild speichern. Dieser Ausschnitt sollte auch noch elipsenförmig sein.

Wie stelle ich das am besten an?

Danke für die Hilfe.
Herbert


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. September 2004)

Hi,
nehme das Auswahlwerkzeug (m) und schalte in dem Werkzeug durch das Menü auf das Elipsenauswahlwerkzeug (shift+M)

MFG


----------



## herbertthaler (25. September 2004)

*Danke*

super das hat funktioniert, aber wie kann ich denn elipsenförmigen Bildausschnitt so speichern das kein rechteckiges Bild gespeichert wird.
Wenn ich die markierung ausschneide und als neues Bild speichere dann habe ich immer einen weißen Hintergrund und das Bild wird somit zum Rechteck.

Wie kann ich das verhindern

Herbert


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. September 2004)

Was willst du denn mit dem Bild damit machen?
Nur damit ich dir dann auchd as richtige Format nennen kann.


----------



## herbertthaler (25. September 2004)

ich möchte ein jpeg erstellen und dieses dann auf meine webseite einbinden.

herbert


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. September 2004)

Also grundsätzlich ist es nicht möglich ein Bild ein einer anderen Form als viereckig abzuspeichern. Man kann mit Tricks wie Alphakanälen arbeiten was aber ein programm und ein Format vorraussetzt welches das interpretieren kann. Da du Jpeg verwenden möchtest must du den Hintergrund hinter deiner Elipse in der Farbe gestalten wie deine Homepage damit das nicht auffällt.
Erstelle hinter deiner Eben mit der Elipse eine Neue (STRG+Shift+N) und dann diese hinter die andere legen und mit der gewünschten Farbe füllen (Vordergrundfarbe = alt+backspace, hintergrundfarbe=strg+backspace, mit Eingabefenster=shift+backspace oder shift+F5).


----------



## herbertthaler (25. September 2004)

Danke nochmals für die Hilfe. 
Da ich auf meiner Website ein Hintergrundbild verwende kann ich das so nicht machen.
Ich werde mir etwas anderes einfallen lassen.

MfG
Herbert


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von herbertthaler _
> *ich möchte ein jpeg erstellen und dieses dann auf meine webseite einbinden.*


Was spricht dagegen, ein *.gif oder *.png zu verwenden?
Da kannst Du den Hintergrund transparent gestalten und brauchst nicht so
ein Gedöns mit gleicher Hintergrundfarbe, wie auf der Webseite, zu machen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (25. September 2004)

Ok, hab vergessen auf diese Formate hinzuweisen. SORRY
Speicher dein bild einfach mal mit „für Web speichern“ ab da kannst du dann sehen wie sich die Einstellungen auf dein bild auswirken.


----------



## Coranor (25. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Markus Kolletzky _
> *Was spricht dagegen, ein *.gif oder *.png zu verwenden?
> Da kannst Du den Hintergrund transparent gestalten und brauchst nicht so
> ein Gedöns mit gleicher Hintergrundfarbe, wie auf der Webseite, zu machen. *



Nur dass halt die png-Transparenz noch nicht vom IE unterstützt wird und der auch wieder was weißes anzeigt. Und bei gif können die Kanten des Bildes schon sehr bescheiden aussehen, außerdem gibt es bei gif nur maximal 256 Farben, was die Farbqualität des Fotos sehr einschränkt und eventuell unschön aussehen lässt, das ganze kommt aber immer aufs Bild drauf an und was man damit anstellen will.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von herbertthaler _
> *Da ich auf meiner Website ein Hintergrundbild verwende kann ich das so nicht machen.*


 
Dann wird er wohl mit einem Qualitätsverlust leben müssen oder das Logo
gleich mit in das Hintergrundbild mit einbauen...


----------



## herbertthaler (26. September 2004)

Hallo Leute

vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.
Ich hab jetzt ein gif erstellt und es schaut super aus.


----------

